# Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT



## Diesel_Weasel (Nov 9, 2005)

well i haven't fixxed my current engine but i have run it a few times and it sounds a little rough, maybe something a tune up would fix. but i am interested in getting low-mid torque out of my engine to keep my car in the lowest gear possible, for economy reasons, preferably with out lagging it and possibly throwing a rod or something serious like that.
anyhow back to business, i want to do an engine swap in the near futrue, either with a new 2.5 Litre 20 Valve 5 cyclinder VW engine or a TDI (also new).
now my main questions are Will it Fit?
Will I Need a New Transmission?
(both crucial because the new engines are usually transversely mounted opposed to longitudinally like in my car and i don't want it transverse and i don't know if my current transmission could take the torque that the 2.5L 20V 5cyc or the TDI put out but i'm looking to get a sequential gearbox anyway, too many video games)
some more basic questions like, could i get a new dashboard to fit? i know saying electronics and wiring from my car's era is a little shoddy would be an overstatement. would i need something new to hook up to my engine's computer anyway? also that analog clock staring me in the face isn't going to be fun.








so, i believe that's it. shoot as many holes into my logic as you wish 'cause i want it to actually work in the end.
i have other topics appending to this post here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2299481, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2300768 & http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2300805


_Modified by Diesel_Weasel at 1:32 PM 11-17-2005_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Diesel_Weasel)*

The tranie will take the torque fine, it can actually take over 400hp no problem (with a clutch upgrade). But, none of the engines you mention will bolt to it. TDI will fit, not sure about the 2.5...but I have to ask...WHY? TDI I can see and have considered myselt. It will take a LOT of custom fabrication, but would make for a great ride IMHO. But the looser 2.5 from the Jetta? Why on earth would you want that? Much easier to swap in a better/more powerful MC1 or MC2 if you want a gasser...


----------



## Diesel_Weasel (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (duandcc)*

i just like the principal of the 5 cyclinder engine, i could probabally find enough things to add on to it that it wouldn't nearly stock by the time i got it. but i may even put the T-5 Diesel from the Dodge Sprinters if i want. it's probabally small enough and all i really want is something that's not gonna slurp up my tank.
what will have to be done though to get the TDI in my car? you say it will fit but the bolt patterns are different then? the reason why i want to get these engines in my car with the transmission the way it is already is cause i don't want a transverse setup, it seems to make everything more difficult.







my car will run for some time with the current 2.1L 5 cyclinder i just don't trust the engine completely because it has 192,000 Kilometeres on the odometer and the diesel would be nice because of less fuel consumption and my vehicle weighs less than the current jetta so i may even get higher milage. espically since i'll be using the highest gears possible to keep my RPMs low. so the new 2.5L 5 cyclinder is pretty much out of the question already.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Diesel_Weasel)*

If you like I5s...just use a MC1/MC2 from a 5000 or 200 turbo. 2.2ltr turb0 I5, 160hp stock, a simple chip gets you 220.
As for the TDI, a LOT will have to be done. The engines are setup for transverse. First you'll have to get a custom tranie adaptor made to just get it to bolt up. Custom engine mounts, custom hoses, custom fuel lines, custoim exhaust manifold, custom exhaust downpipe, custom...custom...custom...the list will go on a for a LONG time. Unless you can fab these things yourself...you are looking at multi-thousands of dollars in fabrication work alone...


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Diesel_Weasel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diesel_Weasel* »_... my car will run for some time with the current 2.1L 5 cyclinder i just don't trust the engine completely because it has 192,000 Kilometeres on the odometer...

Hell, that's just getting broken in!







I5's have remarkably long lives with just routine maintenance. All of my Audis have lived well past the 200,000 mile mark so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For just plain power, do the MC1 or MC2 swap. I got an MC1 in my 84 CGT and it really wakes up these cars. 
J. 












_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 10:55 AM 11-20-2005_


----------



## Diesel_Weasel (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (84cgtturbo)*

well it's good to know the I-5s like to live, i was really looking forward to a TDI. but with all that customization sounds like i'll need to either spend the money on people making me the stuff or the equipment to do it myself plus metal.














maybe a pipe dream for a few years down the road, but with how gas prices are going i was hoping sooner than later.
the turbo on 84cgtturbo's 84 Coupe GT seems like a good idea from fuel consumption stand points though, seeing as i doubt i'd have access to a stock one could you suggest a Turbo make/model? your engine looks remarkably cleaner than mine. i think some money is gonna have to get pulled out no matter what i do.
Geez, i keep editing because i keep seeing cool stuff in your engine bay i like, those strut bars, how could i get a hold of some of my own? i hate body roll as much as the next man. and what is a MC1 or MC2? just a swap to the 2.3L in the later model CGTs?

_Modified by Diesel_Weasel at 12:29 AM 11-21-2005_

_Modified by Diesel_Weasel at 12:30 AM 11-21-2005_


_Modified by Diesel_Weasel at 12:36 AM 11-21-2005_


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Diesel_Weasel)*

CGTs were never offered with a turbo. The later model 2.3L was a normally aspirated, higher compression motor that made 130hp. It was not a turbo engine and was only available in the late 87 CGT. 
My motor is an MC1 2.2L 10VT from an 87 5KCSQ.I had it swapped into my car back in '99 by 2Bennett Audimotive. With a chip, exhaust, & wastegate spring it's running 12lbs of boost making 220hp. They also supplied the strut bar you asked about (and numerous other parts). 
MC1 motors had the K26 turbo, and single knock sensors, MC2 had the K24 turbo and dual knock sensors. 
Good luck, CGTs are addictive cars to drive/own. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(gratuitous shot of my car)


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Diesel_Weasel)*

Weasel:
Picked you up from another thread. The Audi diesels are the only thing to consider, since they bolt right in. Several engines, much variety of technology, and what a fantastic car it would make.
I am doing a 2.0 l. TD into a 924 this winter (also a straight bolt in).
J: what a sweeeeeeet car! I had been saving all of the pieces to build that exact car, then lent the Coupe to a friend who promptly LOST it.
Pat


----------



## spoolinWRX (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (84cgtturbo)*

84cgtturbo: how much did 2bennett charge for the swap including parts and labor?


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (spoolinWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolinWRX* »_84cgtturbo: how much did 2bennett charge for the swap including parts and labor?

Back when I had the swap done in '99 it was $5500, and that was for a turnkey motor swap (including chip, wastegate spring, custom IC, 5K clutch). I spent somewhere around $9K at the time and also had the custom radiator installed, lowering springs & shocks, delrin suspension bushings, 4 wheel disc conversion, as well as retaining the AC. 
I've also gotten my Euro H1/H4s from them, and more recently my coilovers. They have a good line on parts for these cars.
Now they charge a lot more for the conversion







. But their work is exceedingly straight and clean IME (and I've been driving my CGT turbo for 6 years now). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
J.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_
(gratuitous shot of my car) 


Picture wh0re!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (84cgtturbo)*

BTW, J...did you know 2B is wh0ring out your car on their web page? http://www.2bennett.com/body_audi_gt.html


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (spoolinWRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolinWRX* »_84cgtturbo: how much did 2bennett charge for the swap including parts and labor?

Stage1 10v turbo 5cyl. 220hp. $ 10,500.
Stage1 20v turbo 5cyl. 285hp. $ 13,500.
4.2L V8 300hp $16,500.
2.7L Twin Turbo V6 375 lb ft torque $19,500.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_BTW, J...did you know 2B is wh0ring out your car on their web page? http://www.2bennett.com/body_audi_gt.html

Yeah, I've seen it. It's on their Customer Cars page, who'd you think sent them the pics?












_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 3:21 PM 11-21-2005_


----------



## Diesel_Weasel (Nov 9, 2005)

oh kay fine, my not having money pouring out my ass and insufficient time or experiance to make it work myself i think i'll just stick with the stock engine, a little rebuild (with pistons, rods, port and polish), maybe a little turbo, new injectors and FI in general, plugs and distributer, bigger exhaust, maybe new oxygen sensor(s), high lift camshaft, new rockers and timing belt & the list probabally continues but all is to be seen


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Diesel_Weasel)*

Or you could just cruise the junkyards for a 2.0 litre 5000 TD donor car (yes, I DO know where there is one that could be had reasonably cheap). They are limited in total power out, but can easily be turned up and modded to give well over 100 HP and incredible economy.
Pat


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Diesel_Weasel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diesel_Weasel* »_oh kay fine, my not having money pouring out my ass and insufficient time or experiance to make it work myself i think i'll just stick with the stock engine, a little rebuild (with pistons, rods, port and polish), maybe a little turbo, new injectors and FI in general, plugs and distributer, bigger exhaust, maybe new oxygen sensor(s), high lift camshaft, new rockers and timing belt & the list probabally continues but all is to be seen

By the time you do all that, you could do a MC1/MC2 swap for the same money or less...the MC1/MC2 swap can be done for $1,000-1,200 in parts...you're gonna spend almost that much on the pistons alone...


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (duandcc)*

Heh, I've been attempting to slowly accumulate parts for an MC1 or MC2 swap myself, but have always wanted the diesel.
Can you give more information on which 5000s had diesel and does TD mean Turbo Diesel? What turbos did they have stock and why can't you put a larger one, what's limiting your output? I'm just curious, I'd really love to stick with the 5cyl as well as for boltonability, but my friend has his 1.9L TDI putting out some crazy power and I'd really love to fit one of those (I realize how much custom is required).
Also how high do the 5000 TDs rev? I know if I went with the TDI I'd really have to change my gearing or find a different transmission or I'd be limited to 60-70MPH ;p. Although the Quattro would totally rip up the street getting there.
Chris


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (itjstagame)*

TD means just what you assume: turbo diesel. Add to that, it also means indirect injection (as in pre-combustion chamber), which limits absolute power by a bit.
The C1 platform cars came to Canada in both diesel and turbo diesel, starting with March '82 production, and the C2 cars carried the same DE code engine on through to July '85 production for this market. It was 2.0 litre (76.5 x 86.4) and 83 HP in turbo version @ 4,500 rpm.
I forget which turbo, but it is regular stuff for Audi, but not water cooled. There was no intercooler, so a gasser one is an easy upgrade. To get more power, just turn up the pump until you run out of air, or add more air and keep on turning up the fuel. That's all there is to it. Oh yeah, these things respond to airflow stuff like made - such as a careful porting job.
The T4 (Eurovan) came with the larger engine, which should bolt right in. Also, the TDI head goes on that block for a LOT more performance potential (can still use the mechanical pump). You will find a junkyard 2.5 T4 a lot easier to find than a 5000.
Pat


----------



## Diesel_Weasel (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Pat Dolan)*

itjstagame, i go here http://www.audiworld.com/model/historical.html for most of my older Audi engine Technical Specs, i haven't found any incorrect information on it, yet.
also pat, if you read this before the other thread i was back tracking a little and saw you said the T4 eurovans are 5 cyc, so how would a new TDI 4 cyc head bolt on? would it be like indirect injection/throttle body then? or are you talking about bolting on another head from a TDI 5cyc? but either way would the 2.5L TDI 5cyc have the same bolt pattern as my Coupe GT's transmission?
i am getting confused so i will just post and hope you understand what i said..


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Diesel_Weasel)*

ALL 4 cylinder VWAG diesel OR gas engines are the same bolt pattern as a transverse rabbit and will not fit your car unless you find a longitudinal trasmission from a 4 cylinder installation. That is why you shouldn't bother thinking about them. However, if you went $$ crazy, you COULD bolt the 2.0 4 cyl PD/TDI from a Passat (134 HP to begin with) onto a 4 cylinder Audi 90 gearbox and have a REALLY unusual twin cam diesel, all from Canadian junkyards. You would also have to deal with getting the engine management computer to work without the rest of the car speaking to it (canbus, not that simple).
All inline 5 cyl, 6 cyl and 8 cyl (don't know about the 10 and 12) are Audi bolt pattern, same as a 100LS from the early 70s (same as a 924, 944, 968 Porsche - whose early engines and most transmissions are pure Audi - and so on) and will bolt right into your car. The diesels from each are (were) available in IDI and DI, with or without the "T" for turbo.
In our market, all 5 cyl diesels came only as indirect injection, turbo or normally aspirated. However, each engine came later in Europe as a tdi (i.e. turbo, direct injection) and the cylinder head will bolt on to an older idi engine, making it a tdi. TDI does not mean 4 cyl, as we have tdi in (I think) 3, 4, 5, V6, V8 and V10 at least.
So for your purposes, the low buck swap is a 2.0 TD from a '82 - '85 5000 (C1 or C2 platform) or a 2.5TD from a Eurovan (the T4), both Canadian market cars (although I believe the US DID get some C1 diesels).
I know it is a bit confusing, but once you understand the lineage of the VWAG cars, it is easy to figure out what will easily swap into what.
Pat


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Pat Dolan)*

Wow! Thanks so much for the info. I know that Euro and Canada get a lot more of the diesel goodies. I was looking at the newer diesel monsters Audi has in Europe and very saddened.
So I was considering figuring out MegaSquirt and eventually finding an MC1 or MC2 but I really do love the torque and uniqueness of the diesel. Now I just need to get a line on some engines and take a trip to Canada! (I'm only about 4-5 hours away from the border). I've never actually traveled that distance though, are you allowed to transport items like engines and such accross the border, are there forms I need to fill out?
Most importantly, MegaSquirt seemed fun to try and figure out and learn. How crazy will the management system for the diesel be? I'm thinking finding a T4 TD would be awesome and then later putting on a Euro TDI head (although a quick websearch leaves me seeing nothing which means it'll be hard to find and if found probably expensive).
One final question, I've heard people talking about using the 2.5 T4 block for more displacement on their turbo gasser engines, were there gasser 2.5 blocks or will the diesel block work with a gasser head? (you can see I don't know much ;p ). And what are the dimensions of the T4 about the same size as the 2.2L but longer stroke?
Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (itjstagame)*

i think if you could get a new 2.5 i think if you went to all that trouble you might approach things different when you put it in
theres no way you cant open this motor up
if you put this engine into any car(which would obviously be a large task since no ones done it so there no BTDT) i mean things like custom IM, EM, different engine management...every person I've heard talk about this 2.5 slams it so hard, it has no power because of whats making it spit gas and spark, its not the engine its the management. now you cant find them anywhere anyway, i just don't get how you guys can slam on something no ones know about( to a degree) i mean 034 put the stand-alone on it, but the tranny limited it. im sure you guys are going to be surprised one of these days when everybody that's wrecks there jetta 5 send the car to the junker and someone buys it, uses the engine and makes any kind of power with it.
so in a nutshell, if you were to put this in an older car, id go a little farther into fabrication and im sure you could make a monster


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (itjstagame)*

Chris:
Used engines cross the border with ease. Being European, you may have to pay inboud duty to the US, but I don't think so for used (call it junk). If there IS any cost, it would be minimal. A quick call to a US customs office near you will tell all.
I believe ALL Audi 5 cyl heads interchange, gas and diesel. The way to beat the engine management woes on the TDI is to use the TDI head and injectors and either use a purely mechanical pump or a stand-alone ECU (I think both come from the marine engine installations sold by VW Canada and/or US). One way or the other, though, you want the highest injection pressure you can get. Since this is all Robert Bosch over the counter stuff, a quick visit to your nearest diesel injection shop might give you a few more options and some better info.
This link - http://zsimports.com/Mechanical/index.htm sells large displacement 10 V AND various diesels. There are several more in the industrial and Van market. I belive the largest you can get is a 2.6 10V.
Pat


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (glibobbo21)*

I don't think the VW 2.5 in the A5 platform cars has ANY relationship to the 2.5s found in other VWAG vehicles. The cylinder head is actually a dead ringer for the Gillargo, so it DOES have massive potential. I am now curious as to the bolt pattern, but I would bet it is VW since it is transverse (not true on T4 though).
Pat


----------



## Diesel_Weasel (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (glibobbo21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glibobbo21* »_i think if you could get a new 2.5... theres no way you cant open this motor up...
every person I've heard talk about this 2.5 slams it so hard, it has no power because of whats making it spit gas and spark, its not the engine its the management...
so in a nutshell, if you were to put this in an older car, id go a little farther into fabrication and im sure you could make a monster

the engine does have enormous potential if not for power than economy because of how well balance the 5 cyclinder design is. any engine with an odd number of cyclinders, i therorize prime numbers espically, never have more than one cyclinder at the extreme of it's stroke, top or bottom, and allow more momentum to be gained from the energy used.
new injectors and FI system could be used to deliver the energy more effectivly too, but nobody uses multi-port fuel injection propperly, espically in gas engines. they all have cam shafts pushing on lifters when there should be like 5 or more seperate digitally activated injectors that introduce the gas seperate from the air. with how we make engines i see no other way than keeping the camshaft idea for the air because it's just so simple. you don't want to have air pressure introduced digitally until we have that worked out better. but multiple fuel injectors around the circumference of the top of the cyclinder an equal distance apart would allow for a more even and clean burn. which again may not necessarily help power, but with propper engine management it could be more efficient. 
then again what's the point on doing something like this with gasoline anyway when it yeilds such little power. ignition just requires little help, diesel may work for now but hydrogen internal combustion engines are being studied if not also produced by Ford and BMW and that could make some massive power not to forget the negligible effect on the environment.

but seeing as this technology is not integrated in to mass produced heads drilling would be be necessary to install the injectors one'self, so the availability to me is going to add cost on top of an already expensive idea. and i'm no longer talking about modding an existing engine and starting to talk about making a new engine altogether. more research would need to be done on the combustion point of hydrogen so the fuel could be introduced at the correct time to avoid pinging and all that crap. but i am slightly tired so i may have just gone on a mad ramble too.
fare thee well


_Modified by Diesel_Weasel at 6:41 AM 11-24-2005_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Pat Dolan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat Dolan* »_
I believe ALL Audi 5 cyl heads interchange, gas and diesel. 
Pat

Thye all bolt up to th blocks, but oil & coolant galleries may not line up on all models...expecialy when going from 10v to 20v & back...


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (duandcc)*

That's what drills and die grinders were made for (if the lube passages line up).


----------



## Diesel_Weasel (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Pat Dolan)*

well if it doesn't line up i need someone with the propper drills and a die grinder then, doesn't sound like something that a well equiped shoppe wouldn't have.
i doubt my dremel or makita hand drills will suffice


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Diesel_Weasel)*

DW: What is special about 5 cylinders (in 4 cycle, or 3 in two cycle) is that it is the lowest number at which there is not a torque reversal at the 0 - 180 degree crank position, and the stess on the driveline and engine smoothness benefit tremendously from that point onward. Regardless of even or odd, once you overlap the power delivery strokes, engines become progressivly smoother (i.e. the plot of instantaneous torque on the driveline becomes closer to a straight line).
What you describe in multi-injection scenario is basically direct injection, which is what Audi, and now VW use in their FSI cylinder heads. Only one injector is needed (although, with piezzo-electric actuation technology, several individual, separate shots COULD be made to prolong the injection event to more closely make the cylinder pressure curve approach that of a constant-pressure engine (i.e. diesel).
I need to step on your hydrogen comments hard. Where do you get hydrogen? You need to put more energy IN to a system that can dissociate the hydrogen from oxygen (if you are using water for a source) than you can get back from re-combination. In most cases, you will generate that energy from coal-fired generating plants. The overall efficiency of an electric utility is not much better than 10%, so it will take you 3x as much energy - and 3x as much pollution - as just burning the hydrocarbons in the engine in the first place (about 35% efficiency possible). THEN you must multiply that (10%) efficiency by the efficiency of the hyrdrogen production and recombinant (combustion) process. Now your 3x emissions and eneregy use will be more like 8x or 10x. Some advantage!
It is VERY difficult to approach the efficiency of a modern technology diesel - and remember, we are just on the uphill side of the learning curve compared with gassers. There is lots more to come, not to mention the ability to use multi-fuel sources (as in renewables) with no further modification to the engine, the vehicle or the distribution infrastructure.
Pat


----------



## Diesel_Weasel (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Pat Dolan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat Dolan* »_
I need to step on your hydrogen comments hard. Where do you get hydrogen? You need to put more energy IN to a system that can dissociate the hydrogen from oxygen (if you are using water for a source) than you can get back from re-combination. In most cases, you will generate that energy from coal-fired generating plants...

Iceland is quickly becoming the source of supply and demand for hydrogen, the island was built by volcanos that nobody is sure when they'll errupt next, i think, and they harness steam to drive turbines for their electricity, and the heat can be used to disassociate the oxygen and hydrogen because it comes from magma under the earth enough heat is there and you can even use the cooled steam for a water source. so why Iceland does this is because they have all of this free energy more or less, steam driven tubines powering electric generators with out providing a fuel source is about as renewable as it gets. also free heat and water from the steam, with cheap electricity behind it to aid the heating if it's necessary. the biggest downfall i see bing that an island would need to have pipeways for the hydrogen to be distributed and being on the edge of two tectonic plates that may not be feasible so the hydrogen may need to be shipped instead, then posing the risk of combusting on a big boat filled with it instead of a controlled pipeway. nothing is perfect but if the holes can be spotted before they cause a problem then there is to less clean up after disaster.
another problem i could forsee being if we all have tanks of hydrogen in the backs of aour cars will the government decide to say that humans make too many errors and make 'cars' automated to the point that you aren't driving them before propper storage for the hydrogen is created? i mean i don't want to die when my car explodes, so maybe a computer could handle the data better if there is significant danger, but i still want to drive my car so let's not sit around making laws about the **** and just test designs until there is not significant risk.
i know the Hydrogen Internal Combustion is far from completely understood, but there is so much that we could improve on in our current internal combustion as well, spark plugs for example only deliver heat to a small area, if a Diode was created that emited plasma or something of the sort that would be interesting to me. but i must be off. g'day


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Diesel_Weasel)*

Unfortunately, Iceland is one of the few places where there is sufficient geothermal energy available to run generators from sufficient steam. The rest of us are stuck with some not-so-green ways of having to produce energy - making hydrogen completely out of the question. As far as storage goes, compressed bottles are incredibly dangerous, but hydride beds (NiH) are promissing.
Spark ignition is almost as dumb as gasoline for a fuel. All of that is so easily avoided by simply using an inherently safer, higher energy density fuel (diesel) and compression ignition. However, if you INSIST on igniting an aspirated mixture, plasma igniters are fairly well understood. Check out my friend Mark Cherry's operation (www.smartplugs.com) to learn from the world's leader in catalytic combustion research. 
You can then open the door to the world of multi-fuel and alternative fuel engines. A catalytic ignition system allows almost any hydrocarbon and many composites (such as aqueous gasolines, alcohols or diesels) to be run in the same engine.


----------



## Diesel_Weasel (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Engine Swap in 84 Audi Coupe GT (Pat Dolan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat Dolan* »_As far as storage goes, compressed bottles are incredibly dangerous, but hydride beds (NiH) are promissing.

hydride beds, is that what Hydrogen Fuel Cell cars use? i wasn't sure if they seperated water and then when the Hydrogen was exhausted it just made water again when it hit Oxygen and i thought why not just bring the exhausted Hydrogen back to the Fuel Cell.
but if i understand what you mean by hydride bed(s) does that mean the hydrogen is fused with Nickel? then seperated leaving the nickel bed behind to be refueled? is Nickel isn't an oxidizing metal? does that have something to do with anything?

_Quote, originally posted by *Pat Dolan* »_A catalytic ignition system allows almost any hydrocarbon and many composites (such as aqueous gasolines, alcohols or diesels) to be run in the same engine.

Most awesome, i bet plasma could also incenerate or atomize the gaseous hydrocarbons made by petrol fuels, if that's a good thing.


----------



## jonboy-85 (Jan 6, 2013)

*audi coupe gt engine swaps*

hi everyone im new on here ive an 86 audi coupe gt and to say the least someones had the good of the engine at 186000 shes not doing well an wounderd if anyone knew if a vw 1.8 20v engine would fit to its gear box? if anyone can shed some light would be very greatfull


----------



## brad131a4 (May 21, 2003)

Wow that was a 8 year old thread to ask a question on. It's my understanding that the later model 80 have both bolt patterns on the tranny. So it would be possible to bolt on a 20v 1.8t to one of these and run it in your coupe. 
I have a 83 right now and I'm looking to do the same thing down the road but I need to be able to run the I5 for a couple more years. 
As it needs a new tranny this seem's a good way to go.
One other thing is that the speedo on the later tranny's are electric not cable so you need to figure out a way to interface something to make it work. There are a few people out there that have some solutions I just haven't tried any of them so I can't say which works or doesn't. Good luck.


----------

